# is my tegu a boy or girl



## Jer723 (Jun 14, 2009)

look at my tegus jowls i think its probably a boy. tell me what you think!



























please tell me what you guys think, i need to know!! lol

Jerry + Carlito


----------



## Jer723 (Jun 14, 2009)

in the last picture you can see how puffy his neck is, cmon' please? anyone?


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 14, 2009)

I say to early for looking at jowls. Any tegu can have those size jowls( in proportion of course) and not be a male. How large is he. I believe tegu dont start developing jowls( if they are male) until around 2 ,1/2 feet long. Feel for the beed like thing in the vent. At his size that is about the only difference there is.


----------



## LouDog760 (Jun 14, 2009)

S/he is to small to sex by looking at s/he.


----------



## Neil_E_C_P (Sep 5, 2009)

My bet goes that it's a Girl.


----------



## Jer723 (Sep 9, 2009)

why do you think its a girl, oh and also he has a stubbed tail, with his tail he would probably be around 25 inches.


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 9, 2009)

Still a little young. Looking for bumps near the vent might be more accurate.


----------



## Terry (Sep 25, 2009)

His puffy neck in the last picture has nothing to do with sex. It's inflating his neck cause you have bothered him. When it's an adult you will be able to ttell urself.


----------



## kpelzer (Sep 25, 2009)

2 young to tell by apperance, good looking gu thou


----------



## johnny_tuddao (Jul 22, 2010)

it's to early to tell...


----------



## jamelyn77 (Jul 22, 2010)

awwww the wait to know if its a girl or boy is tough isnt it!!! lol i am doing the same wait although I am beginning to believe my mordecai is a girl... and pics of the vent area seem to be the best for determinig sex see if you cant get a couple of those as he/she grows


----------



## reptastic (Jul 22, 2010)

myred tegu had visual buttons when he was about 17", i would say a male based off the shape of the head compared to the shape of the head of my red tegu pyro, however it could go either way.


----------



## Pikey (Jul 23, 2010)

^^^ i agree my male red is 1yr about 20" and has his buttons for a month so far, but urs says male to me also (not 100%, but i'd say 70% sure)


----------



## eddyjack (Jul 23, 2010)

Well all I can tell for sure is that you have one good lookin critter. I was going to ask about the tail, it looked like it was a little short.
Thanks for sharing.


----------

